# my story



## Seth Havener (May 5, 2015)

Hi, I have been dealing with post infectious ibs-d for almost a decade now. I am a recovering alcoholic who always had horrible stomach issues but since I always drank alcohol and ate horribly I neglected it. Once I quit drinking it was obvious I needed medical attention so I had a colonoscopy done two months ago. I am five months sober now in the first stages of coping and trying to manage this hell. I completely changed my diet to only water and soluble fiber. I'm dealing with depression, anxiety, anger, and insomnia. I had to drop all my friends because of their drinking habits. Remembering I had gastroenteritis in 2006 gave me some peace of mind. I constantly miss work due to the syndrome, social events are always avoided. I just want to live a normal life. I have hemorrhoids and a hernia also. I am miserable at my job and really want to find a new one or start school but am hesitant due to the ibs. I know what I want as a career. I skateboard so thank god I have that physical activity. I work out every morning. Please any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated. I am losing my mind...


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Good that you stopped drinking alcohol. Probably there is much more you can do for your health. Keep reading the forums and learning from others.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

It sounds like you are at a big turning point in your life. Congratulations on your sobriety!! That's huge. Not only that but changing your whole lifestyle, friends, possibly job.. so stressful. That takes a toll on our bodies as well. You are taking all the right steps, seth. Just wanted to reach out and let you know we are all here for you


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

Congrats on making it 5 months! As for your diet of water and soluble fiber...hmmmm. I rarely take fiber as it seems to make my IBS issues roller coaster between D and C. Have you tried the FODMPS or Paleo diet? The FODMPS diet can be found on this website. Start maybe with very simple steamed veggies (not too much fiber like broccoli) and eggs or plain meat or fish. No gluten and no dairy (not even in salad dressing!) I use healthy foods to control my IBS instead of fiber additives and medications. Good luck! And we are all proud of you!


----------



## Seth Havener (May 5, 2015)

I looked the fodmaps diet up, I'm just doing soluble fiber because it's recommended for the diarrhea, but obviously finding out within that diet what works from me. I need to see more doctors.


----------



## karjea (May 14, 2015)

Congrats on staying sober! I know it's not an easy path. I've been on the FODMAP diet for about a month due to excessive flatulence and bloating, recommended by my doctor. I also take a probiotic daily. It has made a world of difference in how I feel. I've also lost 5#. I need to lose the weight but to me its an aside. It's worth trying. I just stick to a few foods I know I can have, like salads (watch which veggies), chicken, other proteins, water, etc. It felt kind of like a punishment at first (what? No desserts?) but how I feel is worth it...no longer a punishment....a life style change to be healthy.

Wishing you the best!


----------

